# Zapco repair



## Stevens4x (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey gang. Who repairs Zapco besides Zapco?
I have an old school AG360 I’d love to use in my build. I contacted the amp lab too but it’s not one they can do. Thanks!


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Chris Lewis is in Austin Tx and is authorized Zapco repair


----------



## Stevens4x (Mar 22, 2011)

win1 said:


> Chris Lewis is in Austin Tx and is authorized Zapco repair


 Thanks. How can I get in touch with him please?


----------



## Celiars (Aug 19, 2019)

win1 said:


> Chris Lewis is in Austin Tx and is authorized Zapco repair


agree


----------

